# Mitchell Nautil 7500



## Kaptain (9. September 2004)

Ich brauche eine neue Rolle zum Pilken.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Rolle??
Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht ?


----------



## Quappenqualle (9. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

diese Rolle ist *******!! Einfach zum :v

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Blauortsand (9. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

Würde ich mir nie wieder kaufen habe davon 2 Stück vollkommen zerlegt!!!!


----------



## fjordbutt (9. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

7500 pro?? nie, nie, NIE wieder;-) kauf dir lieber ne 460 oder 560er penn slammer...da hast du dann was vernünftiges!!!!


----------



## Hendrik (9. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

...oder ne Balzer Metallica 745 Pilk - bin sehr zufrieden damit !


----------



## Gator01 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

Habe zwei 6500 er und bin zufrieden damit. 7500 ist zu groß und zu unnütz schwer.  #6


----------



## fjordbutt (9. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*



			
				Gator01 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zwei 6500 er und bin zufrieden damit. 7500 ist zu groß und zu unnütz schwer.  #6




wie lange hast du die rollen denn schon? hoffendlich bleibt es so!!!


----------



## mary_lynch (9. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

definitiv das allerletzte diese rolle. habe sie zum brandungsangeln. rost, ausgeschlagenes getriebe, hohes gewicht, poröse abdichtung - komplett untauglich. 50€ rollen sind besser.


----------



## Kado01 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

Schau dir mal die Zebco Rhino 3000 oder 4000 an.


----------



## Gator01 (13. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

Meine Rollen habe ich jetzt seid 2,5 Jahren . Viel Pilken ,etwas Brandungsangeln und auch zum Nacht - und Grundangeln hab ich sie in Gebrauch. Von Rost oder ähnlichem keine Spur. Ich bin wie gesagt zufrieden mit den Dingern. Das einzige was mich stört ist das schnelle verschutzen der gelben Gummiteile.


----------



## welsfaenger (18. September 2004)

*AW: Mitchell Nautil 7500*

Hi,

nehme besser eine Penn Slammer (ca. 120,-), eine Tica Taurus (ca. 200, einsame Spitze!!!!) oder wenn es ein wenig preiswerter sein soll eine Byron Inada, die Black-Edition bekommt man schon für gut 70,- €. Für das Geld bekommst du keine bessere !!
Falls du noch irgendwo günstig eine DAM DURA FD auftreiben kannst nimm die einfach (habe eine für 49,- € mal gekauft !!!)
cu


----------

